# Blister/Scab on Face



## Remington S. Love (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi! 

I am new to the site and would so greatly appreciate any advice. 
I was bathing my dog today and noticed a dark red blister-type of bump on my dog's face. It's on the right side of his face, between his right eye and right whisker-area... It is about the size of a pea, and feels like a like a softer scab. I have attached a few photos... It is round, dark red, slightly raised but more flat to his skin, and looks for the most part dry, with a little bit of liquid on the edges. Any idea what this could be? Should I be concerned? I am very attentive to my dog, but this was the first time I noticed it! 

I want more than anything for my dog to be healthy in every possible way, but already with 2 ear infections, shots, anal sac problems, and possible skin allergies all this year, I would like to see if I could maybe not dig any deeper into the pockets....  I know I should certainly NOT substitute my dog's health care with a website, but thought maybe I'd give this a shot and hopefully it could turn out to just be a scab or something (he does play with my cat and sometimes gets hurt... I've just never seen a round scab such as this one). 

Thanks for all of your help! This site is fantastic! :clap2:


----------

